# Hoyt Contender elite or alphaburner



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

JGavin said:


> Contender elite or alpha burner. If you where to have one bow that would have to shoot 3D and field which would you choose a contender elite or the alphaburner. Thanks


Provide a little more info and you may get better answers. What kind of 3-D? What is your DL? How much wt do you want to shoot? How much of your shooting will be field and how much 3-D, in percentages?

Even after all of that, the best answer may be "shoot what you already got". It's better to get your feet wet and gain by experience before buying all new stuff. Doing a bunch of "searches" in this forum will provide a lot of good info for you too.


----------



## JGavin (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the reply TNMan. Right now I shoot a Maxxis 31. My DL is 29.5. I pull around 62 Lbs, as this is where my 250 Carbon Express 3D selects tune in. For hunting I shoot a 350 Max Hunter also around 62lbs. I have been using this bow to perform double duty. I would like to make my Maxxis a hunting only bow. Switching back and forth is a pain. I have only been shooting for a year with some top 3 finishes in 3D. I would like push my shooting to the next level, and I am not sure which way to go. something with a little more speed or something more forgiving. I shoot all 3D right now but would like to branch out and do both, and I don't think the wife would approve of me getting both a new field and speed bow. I don't know do the pros have all 3 bows in the quiver (hunting, field. and speed). Anyhow any guidance would be great.
Thanks Jarrod


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Field is all I shoot.
I've had both.
Sold the CE in favor of the AB.
Now shooting a CM for fun & I think the AB is still gonna be a better fit for me.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I would guess that at a 29.5" draw length the Contender is going to fit you better, but that is something you're going to have to figure out yourself...

If you're shooting ASA, you're going to get plenty of speed out of the Contender (assuming spiral x cams) to hit the Speed limit, so I wouldn't let that be a concern.

You're really going to need to shoot both, and pick the one that fits better. If you can't do that, I would buy the contender with 2000 limbs and spiral cams...


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

IMHO the Contender Elite is a bow that can do anything.I have two and indoors or outdoors it is the bow to have in your stable.I also have an AB but I must admit the CE shoots better.The AB shoots OK but for me the CE is it.


----------



## JGavin (Sep 22, 2009)

Unfortunately I live in an area where I will have to buy a bow with out having the chance to shoot it first. If I go with the CE I was considering getting the XT 3000 with the spiral x's for the longer brace and axle to axle. I AM 6,2" So figure I can handle the longer bow. Everything I have read says that longer brace and axle is a good thing, is their a point of diminishing returns on this stat.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

JGavin said:


> Unfortunately I live in an area where I will have to buy a bow with out having the chance to shoot it first. If I go with the CE I was considering getting the XT 3000 with the spiral x's for the longer brace and axle to axle. I AM 6,2" So figure I can handle the longer bow. Everything I have read says that longer brace and axle is a good thing, is their a point of diminishing returns on this stat.


Yes, but you're not at it...

Brace and AtoA should really be proportionate to draw length. A 24" draw length guy or gal shooting a 43" AtoA 8.5" brace height bow is as ridiculous as a 32" draw length monster shooting a bow with a 31" AtoA and 6" brace. 

I only said 2000 limbs because you mentioned 3-d. The 200 limbs on will make the bow a shade faster. The AtoA on a CE with 2000s would be right at the minimum of your range for a good target bow based on your draw length IMO, but would work. I think you would like 3000's better for target if you can afford the speed loss for 3-d.

FWIW my pro-elite with spiral cams is the only bow I have ever owned that I have had OT2 underestimate the speed on. And by a pretty good amount too (about 10-15 fps)...


----------



## JGavin (Sep 22, 2009)

I am usually within a +/- 3 Meters. So I did not think that the loss of 5 fps would make a huge difference with the 3000 limbs. Am I wrong?


----------



## wvminer (Oct 29, 2008)

i would go with the contender elite with xt 3000 limbs and spiral cams.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

JGavin said:


> I am usually within a +/- 3 Meters. So I did not think that the loss of 5 fps would make a huge difference with the 3000 limbs. Am I wrong?


In field no it won't make a difference. In 3-d I have :noidea: I just don't shoot it, but I wouldn't think so...


----------



## BowStrapped (Aug 3, 2010)

wvminer said:


> i would go with the contender elite with xt 3000 limbs and spiral cams.



x2

The speed you loose with the longer limb isnt much and you would have a great bow for anykind of archery...

but in the end its all to what you like i.e longer bows or shorter ATA bows.


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

this year i picked up a regular Contender as a hunting bow and a pins 3D bow. My bow is set at 31.25" spiral X cams, draw 60lbs with XT2000 limbs. This bow feels as good or better than my ultra Elite with XT3000 limbs and spiral X cams. Either way you go the bow will be very shootable.



on a side note if anyone wants a 31" UE with XT3000 limbs I got one ........cheap!

Marc


----------

